# Modification for drinking fountain requirement.



## righter101 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have an older building that was a grocery store.  A new store was built and the old bldg. is vacant.  Proposal is in the works to make it a gym/exercise facility.

I have been asked to consider a modification to allow a water cooler with the 5 gallon jugs in lieu of a drinking fountain.

Background:  this is a 4000-5000 square foot building.  This is a VERY remote, rural location.  Cost of work is important.

I am leaning towards approving the modification with a few conditions (must be distilled, commerical water, minimum number of jugs in reserve, etc..)

Anyone have any thoughts or reasons why you would or wouldn't approve this???

Not a biggie, but wanted some feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-1587.html?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.justice.gov/crt/foia/readingroom/frequent_requests/ada_settlements/mo/missospringfield_util.php

Provide one drinking fountain or water cooler accessible to individuals who have difficulty bending or stooping or provide cups within accessible reach ranges. Standards §§ 4.1.3(10), 4.1.5, 4.2.5, 4.2.6.

Righter

The problem is Who replaces the cups... What happens when they run out...

Who replaces the water... What happens when they run out...


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 16, 2012)

Change of use makes it hard to get around the drinking fountain requirement. People who work out need copious amounts of water.

co·pi·ous/ˈkōpēəs/Adjective: Abundant in supply or quantity.

Synonyms: abundant - plentiful - profuse - ample - rich - generous


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 16, 2012)

righter101,

How will the AHJ ensure / guarantee that once the final inspection is done and

the C. of O. is issued that the water cooler will remain?

If it is possible, have them install the compliant ADA type drinking water

fountain, for the designed Occupant Loads. Also, a "permanently" installed

drinking water fountain will be required to be connected to a GFCI rated

circuit.

.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 16, 2012)

GT, why do you think a water cooler/GFCI circuit is required? A simple cold water bubbler should be compliant; I do not think the water is required to be chilled.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 16, 2012)

righter101 said:
			
		

> Cost of work is important.


  Are you sure?  Because I've never heard of that before.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 16, 2012)

gbhammer,

Please refer to Article 422.52 in the 2008 NEC. Agree, "chilled water" not required, but

when a permanent drinking fountain is installed, then GFCI protection is required.

.


----------



## righter101 (Mar 16, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Are you sure?  Because I've never heard of that before.


I guess I didn't make it clear that cost and/or cost savings is important to the applicant.  that is what that is referring to.

Not me.  Not my jurisdiction.  And for the record, I am not "making up code out of whole cloth", or "making applicants dance for my amusement".


----------



## righter101 (Mar 16, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Are you sure?  Because I've never heard of that before.


You must not own an IRC then.  It is mentioned in there.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 16, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> gbhammer,Please refer to Article 422.52 in the 2008 NEC. Agree, "chilled water" not required, but
> 
> when a permanent drinking fountain is installed, then GFCI protection is required.
> 
> .


I get it, you chill you GFCI. My point was that the client or tenant wants to spend very little; use a bubbler.


----------



## imhotep (Mar 16, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> gbhammer,Please refer to Article 422.52 in the 2008 NEC. Agree, "chilled water" not required, but
> 
> when a permanent drinking fountain is installed, then GFCI protection is required.
> 
> .


The article refers to electric drinking fountains and you read permanent.  The only reason for electricity is to chill the water.  No chilled water no electricity and so no 422.52.  No?


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 16, 2012)

imhotep,

That's my thinking as well, but the drinking water resource DOES have to be ADA

compliant!    I just have not seen any "non-chilled", ADA compliant, permanently

installed drinking fountains.

.


----------



## Msradell (Mar 16, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> imhotep,That's my thinking as well, but the drinking water resource DOES have to be ADA
> 
> compliant!    I just have not seen any "non-chilled", ADA compliant, permanently
> 
> installed drinking fountains.


http://www.wayfair.com/Kohler-Millbrooke-Drinking-Fountain-K-5264-KOH3960.html?refid=GPA49-KOH3960_2856645&PiID=2856645&gclid=COvXiei27K4CFQda7AodixweNQ


----------



## mark handler (Mar 16, 2012)

Msradell said:
			
		

> http://www.wayfair.com/Kohler-Millbrooke-Drinking-Fountain-K-5264-KOH3960.html?refid=GPA49-KOH3960_2856645&PiID=2856645&gclid=COvXiei27K4CFQda7AodixweNQ


If you install a new DF you need to install a hi/low







602.4 Spout Height. Spout outlets shall be 36 inches maximum above the finish floor or ground.

602.7 Drinking Fountains for Standing Persons. Spout outlets of drinking fountains for standing persons shall be 38 inches minimum and 43 inches maximum above the finish floor or ground.

http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAstandards.htm#pgfId-1010397


----------



## KZQuixote (Mar 16, 2012)

Blubbers are fine.

Make a notation on the CO that there was a bubbler drinking fountain at inspection and go on.

Bill


----------



## mark handler (Mar 16, 2012)

KZQuixote said:
			
		

> Blubbers are fine. Make a notation on the CO that there was a bubbler drinking fountain at inspection and go on.Bill


Code section?

And how does your bubbler comply with

Sections 4.1.3(10) and 4.15 of the 1991 Standards and sections 211 and 602 of the 2010 Standards require drinking fountains to be provided for persons who use wheelchairs and for others who stand.


----------



## lunatick (Mar 17, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> If you install a new DF you need to install a hi/low
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the sake of debate I am going to counter the argument stating that only a DF will be compliant.

Now, I will say this, given the use is a gym/exercise space. I would rather see bottled water or other device than a DF anytime.

1. who will replace the cups. Who replaces the toilet paper rolls in the restroom. Staff.

If they are missing, you would notify staff and they would be replaced.

But given the nature of the space, i am expecting most users have a 20oz reusable bottler they are refilling rather than drinking from the spout.

2. who will replace the cups. who is cleaning the drinking fountain, how often, etc.

3. who will replace the cups, have you ever seen how close some people come to drinking out of the spouts. And in a gym environment, how often have you seen some one take a swig, swish and spit back into the df.

4. you will need a hi lo. Well it seems to me that ADA does a great job of accommodating a person in a wheel chair or without any other physical limitations. But what of the 7 foot tall person with a bad back?

5. how is the water in the area? we are assuming here the pipes from source to spout is safe.  Yes I know that municipal water sources are supposed to be more regulated (though I know of some bottled water that is bottled municipal water.).

6. How is this not an acceptable alternative. Has existed for years. BTW, how many places of employment have coffee makers.

7. Is the purpose of the code to provide access or sell df's?


----------



## Bob Phoenix (Mar 18, 2012)

Bottom line, bottled water cooler is not acceptable under ADA... There's no need to worry about who's going to refill the cups if the person with the disability cannot grasp a cup in the first place... (closed fist rule of the ADA...) user must be able to gain access to accessible features using a "closed fist"... It has nothing to do with wheelchair accessability. (except for reach and range.)Domestic public water supply is "understood" in the code to be a reliable source of potable water... However, there is nothing in the code that would prevent the use of a water cooler as well as the DF... (or the sale of bottled water either...)This is from the ADAAG of the DOJ web site...CHAPTER 6: PLUMBING ELEMENTS AND FACILITIES 601 General 601.1 Scope. The provisions of Chapter 6 shall apply where required by Chapter 2 or where referenced by a requirement in this document. 602 Drinking Fountains 602.1 General. Drinking fountains shall comply with 307 and 602. 602.2 Clear Floor Space. Units shall have a clear floor or ground space complying with 305 positioned for a forward approach and centered on the unit. Knee and toe clearance complying with 306 shall be provided.EXCEPTION: A parallel approach complying with 305 shall be permitted at units for children's use where the spout is 30 inches (760 mm) maximum above the finish floor or ground and is 3 1/2 inches (90 mm) maximum from the front edge of the unit, including bumpers. 602.3 Operable Parts. Operable parts shall comply with 309. 602.4 Spout Height. Spout outlets shall be 36 inches (915 mm) maximum above the finish floor or ground. 602.5 Spout Location. The spout shall be located 15 inches (380 mm) minimum from the vertical support and 5 inches (125 mm) maximum from the front edge of the unit, including bumpers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Figure 602.5 Drinking Fountain Spout Location 602.6 Water Flow. The spout shall provide a flow of water 4 inches (100 mm) high minimum and shall be located 5 inches (125 mm) maximum from the front of the unit. The angle of the water stream shall be measured horizontally relative to the front face of the unit. Where spouts are located less than 3 inches (75 mm) of the front of the unit, the angle of the water stream shall be 30 degrees maximum. Where spouts are located between 3 inches (75 mm) and 5 inches (125 mm) maximum from the front of the unit, the angle of the water stream shall be 15 degrees maximum. Advisory 602.6 Water Flow. The purpose of requiring the drinking fountain spout to produce a flow of water 4 inches (100 mm) high minimum is so that a cup can be inserted under the flow of water to provide a drink of water for an individual who, because of a disability, would otherwise be incapable of using the drinking fountain. 602.7 Drinking Fountains for Standing Persons. Spout outlets of drinking fountains for standing persons shall be 38 inches (965 mm) minimum and 43 inches (1090 mm) maximum above the finish floor or ground.Also, after the novelty of the gym has wained and the next occupant moves in... a water cooler contract will be gone with the gym owner and a DF will need to be installed anyway...Here is your argument to the contractor... "You can pay the $400.00 for a DF now... or your client can pay the $10,000.00 lawsuit brought about by the ADA lawers later... Your choise..." (BTW: if you approve the use of a water cooler, you will be party to the lawsuit also...)

View attachment 545


View attachment 545


/monthly_2012_03/ADA-AB59.gif.406c61baa4b6d26ddb45e61940c082e6.gif


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 18, 2012)

Or you can ammend the requirement of a drinking fountain out of the code.

ANS

ANSI and ADA do not require drinking fountains but if installed the have to meet it.


----------



## Bob Phoenix (Mar 18, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Or you can ammend the requirement of a drinking fountain out of the code.ANS
> 
> ANSI and ADA do not require drinking fountains but if installed the have to meet it.


Um... Requirements for drinking fountains are given in Chapter 4 of the 2009 International

Plumbing Code (IPC) and in Chapters 11 and 29 of the 2009 International Building

Code (IBC). IPC Table 403.1 requires drinking fountains in all occupancies except

Groups R-1 and R-4 and Group R-2 apartments...

Maybe this article will help clear this up...

Getting back to the cost issue... THE 2010 ADA STANDARDS FOR ACCESSIBLE DESIGN (that is found here...) Says that more than 20% of the costs of renovations would constitute a disproportionate cost of relotation of a drinking fountain and may be waived... But, in this case there is not fountain, so that is mute...


----------



## conarb (Mar 18, 2012)

Righter doesn't say where he's located, if he's in California he might suggest limiting occupancy to <30 and eliminate the DF altogether, a 4,000 to 5,000 square foot gym isn't very large, if not in California maybe his state has a similar provision.



			
				2010 CPC said:
			
		

> (Footnote 17) A drinking fountain shall not be required in occupancies of 30 or less. When a drinking fountain is not required, then footnotes 3, 12, and 13 are not applicable.


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 19, 2012)

How would a bottled water system satisfy the requirements for disabled access.  How inthe world would a disabled person obtain a cup, hold it, and activate a button to obtain the warer without the ability to tightly grasp, twist, etc.? let alone the access issues from a reach range perspective.


----------



## righter101 (Mar 19, 2012)

conarb said:
			
		

> Righter doesn't say where he's located, if he's in California he might suggest limiting occupancy to <30 and eliminate the DF altogether, a 4,000 to 5,000 square foot gym isn't very large, if not in California maybe his state has a similar provision.


We are located in the State of Washington.

The occupant load (plumbing) will be greater than 30.

The state has amended CH 29 of the IBC but even with those req's, a drinking fountain would still be required.

Interesting discussion I sparked here.  I understand some of the ramifications more now.

It seems like I essentially have 2 choices.

1, follow letter of the law code and have them provide an accessible drinking fountain    or....

2, make a modification eliminating the drinking fountain requirement entirely.  (thus eliminating accessibilty concerns).

I think they are going to need to put this in.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 19, 2012)

We amended our code for the df requirement to be tied in with the separate facilities restroom exceptions in the IPC.  If separate facilities aren't required, a df is not required in our jurisdiction.  We will be looking at the df and service sink requirements in our upcoming code adoption process.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 19, 2012)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> How would a bottled water system satisfy the requirements for disabled access. How inthe world would a disabled person obtain a cup, hold it, and activate a button to obtain the warer without the ability to tightly grasp, twist, etc.? let alone the access issues from a reach range perspective.


2 seperate issues

The building and plumbing codes require a drinking fountain as quoted by Bob Phoenix. They do not require access for the disabled

The ANSI and ADA standards are where the minimum/maximum for making a drinking fountain accessible.

Nothing in the building code addresses the ability to hold a cup.

If a code ammendement allows a bottled water device in place of a required drinking fountain (Mt does in certain occupancies) then it is code compliant.

If ADA or ANSI want to address accessibility at a bottled water dispenser then they should adopt some guidelines.

FYI Montana has 1,000's of businesses that do not have potable water on site, some are open to the public some are not.

Bottled drinking water is the only option available


----------



## mark handler (Mar 19, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 2 seperate issuesThe building and plumbing codes require a drinking fountain as quoted by Bob Phoenix. They do not require access for the disabled
> 
> The ANSI and ADA standards are where the minimum/maximum for making a drinking fountain accessible.
> 
> ...


The most building and plumbing codes do require access to all provided fixtures and amenities


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 19, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> We amended our code for the df requirement to be tied in with the separate facilities restroom exceptions in the IPC.  If separate facilities aren't required, a df is not required in our jurisdiction.  We will be looking at the df and service sink requirements in our upcoming code adoption process.


2009 IPC table 403.1 note f : no df for spaces that have 15 or fewer occupants.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 19, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> 2009 IPC table 403.1 note f : no df for spaces that have 15 or fewer occupants.


We are still under the 2006 IBC/IPC.  We will definitely be considering the accessibility issues with water coolers and bottled water dispensers that were raised in this thread.  I can see where mt is coming from, especially where potable water is not provided at all, but I am not sure how to reconcile that with Chapter 11, Section 1109.5, where provided/required shall be accessible, which 403 & 404 of the IPC both do.

At a glance (in terms of our adopted codes), I do not see how a water cooler or bottled water dispenser does not provide the same accessible potable water service requirements as that of a restaurant if someone is there serve it.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 19, 2012)

> At a glance (in terms of our adopted codes), I do not see how a water cooler orbottled water dispenser does not provide the same accessible potable water service
> 
> requirements as that of a restaurant if someone is there serve it.


The same level of service can be provided, however, the bottled dispensers or watercoolers can be discontinued / removed once the C. of O. is obtained by the owner,

whereas, a permanently installed drinking fountain cannot be so easily removed.

This would reduce their operating costs ( i.e. - profit ).

.


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 19, 2012)

Let me see if I can lay this out suscinctly.

When the occupant load exceeds 30, not less than one drinking fountain for the first 150 occupants shall be provided.  When the occupant load exceeds 150, one additional drinking fountain is required for each 500 occupants.  Section 2904.4.1.

Where drinking fountains are provided on an exterior site, on a floor, or within a secured area, the drinking fountains shall be provided in accordance with Sections 1109.5.1 and 1109.5.2.  Section 1109.5.

On floors where drinking fountains are provided, at least one but not less than 50% shall be accessible and at least one shall be mounted at a standard height.  Section 1109.5.1.

Accessible Drinking Fountains shall comply with 602 and 307.  03ICC/ANSI A117.1, Section 602.1.

Operable parts shall comply with Section 309.  03ICC/ANSI A117.1, Section 602.3.

Operable parts shall be operable with one hand and shall not require tight grasping, pinching, or twisting of the wrist.  03ICC/ANSI A117.1, Section 309.3.

Again I ask, how can you possibly satisfy these requirements with a bottled water system?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 19, 2012)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> Let me see if I can lay this out suscinctly.Again I ask, how can you possibly satisfy these requirements with a bottled water system?


Those requirements you can not, however if you don't require a df because it is a restaurant, then there are minimal differences, between that service and service from another potable water source such as water cooler/bottled-water dispenser, especially if neither are self-service.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 19, 2012)

> but I am not sure how to reconcile that with Chapter 11, Section 1109.5, where provided/required shall be accessible, which 403 & 404 of the IPC both do.


1109.5 is not the charging language requiring a drinking fountain. It is merely there to address the accesibility requirements if one is provided

1109.5 Drinking fountains.

Where drinking fountains are provided

All an AHJ has to do is ammend footnote "f" to whatever number they choose 50, 150, 1,000. Just remember to do it in both the building and plumbing codes.

[P] TABLE 2902.1

f. Drinking fountains are not required for an occupant load of 15 or fewer


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 19, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 1109.5 is not the charging language requiring a drinking fountain. It is merely there to address the accesibility requirements if one is provided


That is what I was trying to say, but apparently did not say it clearly.


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 19, 2012)

Papio - How did we get from talking about a excercise facility to a restaurant?

Mtlogcabin - Yes I suppose if you modify the code enough so it is no longer recognizable as the code, most anyhting is possible. I can see where it is possible to modify the code right out of existence.

However for the excercise facility orriginally discussed, and assuming the code is being applied as written (apparently this is a pretty big assumption in some places) it seems unlikley that a drinking fountain is not required, in which case one should be paying attention to said code requirements.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 19, 2012)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> Papio - How did we get from talking about a excercise facility to a restaurant?Mtlogcabin - Yes I suppose if you modify the code enough so it is no longer recognizable as the code, most anyhting is possible. I can see where it is possible to modify the code right out of existence.
> 
> However for the excercise facility orriginally discussed, and assuming the code is being applied as written (apparently this is a pretty big assumption in some places) it seems unlikley that a drinking fountain is not required, in which case one should be paying attention to said code requirements.


A gymnasium and a restaurant are both assembly occupancies, and plenty of gym's have juice bars or areas that serve beverages, and even food. IPC 410 where water is served in restaurants df's are not required. So not that big of a jump in logic.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 19, 2012)

> It seems like I essentially have 2 choices.1, follow letter of the law code and have them provide an accessible drinking fountain or....
> 
> 2, make a modification eliminating the drinking fountain requirement entirely. (thus eliminating accessibilty concerns).
> 
> I think they are going to need to put this in.


The OP has already reach the correct decision for this project for the ammended codes he has to work with.

The codes will never be a one document fit every jurisdictional need document. There will always be regional differences in how different occupancies are looked at and used. Rural and large cities have vastly different residents, businesses and services to provide to them. Pointing out how a simple code ammendment to eliminate a DF would also remove an accessibility issue isn't the begining of  modifing a code out of existance. It may simply be bringing it back to where it is minimal and practical for the residence and business owners of that jurisdiction. Just because the ICC publishes a code does not make everything in it it correct and practicle.


----------



## miguele3 (Mar 19, 2012)

In California, the 30x48 space must be centered on the low drinking fountain meaning the 32" clear won't work. Depending on your DF model you could need a 48" clear space or bigger.


----------



## zigmark (Mar 20, 2012)

righter-

Seem to be a few tangents here that don't apply to your situation.

While all of this discussion is interesting, the references to the IPC and the CBC are irrelevant since here in WA we enforce the 2009 UPC as ammended by WA State as well as the ammended 2009 IBC chapter 29.  Also do not forget that ammending anything other than Chapter 1 of either of the codes noted above requires submittal and approval to the SBCC (state building code council) to be enforcable.  The State also deems any ammendment to the IBC or IRC affecting accessibility is prohibitted and that any Standard adopted in RCW 19.27 and 19.27A can not be ammended by any local jurisdiction.  You can find all of this information by downloading the Washington State Ammendments to the IBC here https://fortress.wa.gov/ga/apps/sbcc/default.aspx.

So while many of the ideas provided are great it sorta seems that reuquiring the dringking fountain would be the easiest thing.

Just my 2 cents-

ZIG


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 17, 2012)

Sooooooo, ...resurrecting this thread again. If a Water Cooler is proposed for a project

of "new" construction; instead of an ADA compliant, Hi-Lo drinking fountain, that the

Water Cooler will not meet the requirements of Section 309.4 of the 2003 Edition, ICC/

ANSI A117.1 = Operable Parts.

Mac stated:



> Operable parts shall be operable with one hand and shall not require tight grasping, pinching, or twisting of the wrist. 03ICC/ANSI A117.1, Section 309.3.


*QUESTION # 1:* Am I correct in determining that this is the Code Section with the

"charging language" for requiring an ADA compliant, Hi-Lo drinking fountain instead of

a Water Cooler?, or is there a code section that allows the non-Accessible Water

Cooler? FWIW, we have not amended anything in our adopted codes.

*QUESTION # 2:* Where is the source for Public Drinking Water "required" to be

located? I have a "new" B Occ. Group (Med. clinic) with a small Patient Waiting Area

and the dp's have a water cooler indicated in the rear of the tenant space, in the

Break Room.

We are using the 2006 Edition of the I-codes & the 2003 Edition of the ICC/ANSI

A117.1 Standard.

As always, please provide the applicable code sections (if possible), and "thanks"

for your input!  

.


----------



## lunatick (Dec 17, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Change of use makes it hard to get around the drinking fountain requirement. People who work out need copious amounts of water.co·pi·ous/ˈkōpēəs/Adjective: Abundant in supply or quantity.
> 
> Synonyms: abundant - plentiful - profuse - ample - rich - generous


Many of those, bringing in their own container to fill/refill.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 17, 2012)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> Operable parts shall be operable with one hand and shall not require tight grasping, pinching, or twisting of the wrist. 03ICC/ANSI A117.1, Section 309.3.





			
				globe trekker redux said:
			
		

> *QUESTION # 1:* Am I correct in determining that this is the Code Section with the
> 
> "charging language" for requiring an ADA compliant, Hi-Lo drinking fountain instead of
> 
> ...


I use 1109.5 (2006 IBC) for charging as stated earlier.  Then I go to the 2003 ANSI/A117.1

*1109.5 Drinking Fountains.*

Where drinking founatins are provided on an exterior site, on a floor or within a secured area, the drinking fountains shall be provided in accordance with Section 1109.5.1 (Minimum Number + Substitution Exception) and 1109.5.2 (More than the minimum Number + Substitution Exception).



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> *QUESTION # 2:* Where is the source for Public Drinking Water "required" to be
> 
> located? I have a "new" B Occ. Group (Med. clinic) with a small Patient Waiting Area
> 
> ...


I use 403.4 (2006 IPC)/2902.4 (2006 IBC) as a recommended locationeven though it addresses public toilet facilities.  410.2, prohibited locations is the code minimum and that only says not in a public restroom.


----------



## GCtony (Dec 17, 2012)

righter,  I personally believe that the building official folks have an obligation to educate the public.  That being said, would it be less expensive long term to install a pair of bubblers than having to buy water and cups for the time they occupy the space?  As a GC, I've been down this raod before, (I wont mention the franchise name) the tenant thinking they can get by with bottled water for a final inspection, then do away with the bottle with the intent of selling 16oz. bottles for a profit to those that have forgotten to bring their own.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 17, 2012)

gt...just cracked open my new copy of the 2012 IPC commentary.  410.3 (Substitution) is a new section, and it noted in the commentary that the section was added to clarify the intent of the code as the following quotation indicates:

"Although this section is new for the 2012 edition, it only serves to make clear the intent of what the code has required for many code editions.  Restaurants are not required to have drinking fountains as long as water is served in a container, free of charge.  Where a restaurant provides purchased beverages in disposable cups, drinking water must still be free of charge even though the restaurant incurs a cost for the disposable cups.

403.5 of the 2012 IPC addresses location of drinking fountains where previous editions were silent.  It is still vague in my opinion.


----------

